# La Rosaleda /Morocco/Bilbao



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

We will be at Camping La Rosaleda in Spain from February 8th for 30 days . Will any other MHF members be there ?

During our stay we would like to visit Morocco for a few days , by public transport. Has any one done this ?

Returning to Bilbao we are seeking a stopover for 2 days so we can visit the Guggenheim museum.

All ideas and suggestions will be helpful

Brian


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

impala666 said:


> During our stay we would like to visit Morocco for a few days , by public transport. Has any one done this ? Brian


We were staying in Gibraltar and bought a day trip to Tangier.

Seriously enjoyable. They bussed us to Algeciras, fast ferry, guide over there, coach trip, simple meal. Said no to a lot of carpets though the sellers were very polite and did not push hard.

There is a hotel just above the docks in Tangier, absolutely stunning Arabic decor, I'd love to stay there for a day or two. Sorry, can't recall the name.

I've just thrown a few picks on:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Re Bilbao and the Guggenheim, the only place we could find was Camping Sopelana, on the north east of the city about 6 miles out but about a mile/20 mins walk from the metro train station wich takes you into the heart of Bilbao, near the Guggenehim.

There were few pitches for tourers (in February) and the campsite was acceptable but only just = at about 25 euros a night! So, an expensive site but the only way we found to manage it - we felt that wild camping in car parks etc in the city was unsafe, especially near the Museum.

I have to say we found the architetcure of the Guggenheim remarkable but the exhibition within (Feb 08) unremarkable and disappointing.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Brian,
When you get to Roseleda you are sure to find people on site who have already been to Morocco. When we were there in October we met a couple (cant remember their names...sorry) who had been to Morocco 20 years ago, they will still be on site I think !!

I know people who have said that the Tangier trip put them off Morocco for life !!!...We dont stop in Tangier when we come to Morocco, having been put off by the "hard sell" for carpets....seems that the term "fulltiming in my motorhome" is not understood... :? 

Check out the prices for a trip, against taking the motorhome to a huge, wonderful country...you might be tempted !!!

Best of luck...keep us informed 

Jenny


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Brian,
When you get to Roseleda you are sure to find people on site who have already been to Morocco. When we were there in October we met a couple (cant remember their names...sorry) who had been to Morocco 20 years ago, they will still be on site I think !!

I know people who have said that the Tangier trip put them off Morocco for life !!!...We dont stop in Tangier when we come to Morocco, having been put off by the "hard sell" for carpets....seems that the term "fulltiming in my motorhome" is not understood... :? 

Check out the prices for a trip, against taking the motorhome to a huge, wonderful country...you might be tempted !!!

Best of luck...keep us informed 

Jenny


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Brian,
When you get to Roseleda you are sure to find people on site who have already been to Morocco. When we were there in October we met a couple (cant remember their names...sorry) who had been to Morocco 20 years ago, they will still be on site I think !!

I know people who have said that the Tangier trip put them off Morocco for life !!!...We dont stop in Tangier when we come to Morocco, having been put off by the "hard sell" for carpets....seems that the term "fulltiming in my motorhome" is not understood... :? 

Check out the prices for a trip, against taking the motorhome to a huge, wonderful country...you might be tempted !!!

Best of luck...keep us informed 

Jenny


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

When we went to Roseleda, about three years ago, the site owners had organised a trip to Morocco, just for the day, but to be honest it was enough! An experience, but the gale force winds on a small ferry(say no more). It is a good site, and the owners put on a very good entertainment programme.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Brian,
When you get to Roseleda you are sure to find people on site who have already been to Morocco. When we were there in October we met a couple (cant remember their names...sorry) who had been to Morocco 20 years ago, they will still be on site I think !!

I know people who have said that the Tangier trip put them off Morocco for life !!!...We dont stop in Tangier when we come to Morocco, having been put off by the "hard sell" for carpets....seems that the term "fulltiming in my motorhome" is not understood... :? 

Check out the prices for a trip, against taking the motorhome to a huge, wonderful country...you might be tempted !!!

Best of luck...keep us informed 

Jenny


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Views on Rosaleda would be appreciated

Thank You


----------



## Ryedalelady (Dec 27, 2008)

If Rosaleda campsite staff don't organize a coach trip which coincides with your stay you can easily arrange it yourselves through the local travel agents. You can do it by bus from Conil, but you'll probably have to have a night at a hotel in Tarifa to make it worthwhile. 

As for Bilbao, we stayed at Portuondo campsite in Mundaka, near Bermeo: a smashing site and the frequent local bus to Bilbao stops almost outside the entrance. Stay an extra day and visit the Basque museum at Guernika too, you won't regret it.


----------

